# UPS needed for my PC



## vishpt (Feb 2, 2015)

I am planning to buy UPS for my PC

M config

i3 2120 dh61ww
8gb ddr3 1333
gtx 750ti 2 gb ddr5
antec vp 450p smps

My old UPS was numeric 600va

i have shortlisted to tthe following ups( Since my budget was 4.5k at max)

Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery)
Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
or
APC BE800-IND UPS
APC BE800-IND UPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
or
cyber power bu1000 UPS: Buy Online @ Snapdeal India

which should i buy?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2015)

CyberPower BU1000-IN -4500.


----------



## vishpt (Feb 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> CyberPower BU1000-IN -4500.



I don't live in cities. I need to choose a product such that any problem in UPS can be resolved from my place.

I do not know about cyberpower UPS. Can any user tell its performance?
 What about new Luminous Uno 1000va double battery? Is there any user for this UPS ... there isn't much to go on in net about these 2 UPS performances..... Since summer is approaching , there will be a lot of power cuts and I installed new graphics card Gtx 750ti and PSU Antec VP 450P. I cant fry my PC due to power shortage......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2015)

vishpt said:


> I don't live in cities. I need to choose a product such that any problem in UPS can be resolved from my place.
> 
> I do not know about cyberpower UPS. Can any user tell its performance?
> What about new Luminous Uno 1000va double battery? Is there any user for this UPS ... there isn't much to go on in net about these 2 UPS performances..... Since summer is approaching , there will be a lot of power cuts and I installed new graphics card Gtx 750ti and PSU Antec VP 450P. I cant fry my PC due to power shortage......



Even APC 600VA is enough for your Config but to be on the safe side you can go with CyberPower BU1000-IN @ 4.5k which is superb in terms of performance. I have APC 600VA and would like to upgrade to CyberPower BU1000-IN.


----------



## vishpt (Feb 5, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Even APC 600VA is enough for your Config but to be on the safe side you can go with CyberPower BU1000-IN @ 4.5k which is superb in terms of performance. I have APC 600VA and would like to upgrade to CyberPower BU1000-IN.



Thanks ..... Will go for cyberpower...... Performance and brand wise it is equal to APC internationally.... not so publicized  in india..... I don't know about its service... but have to take that risk... .....APC pricing is a bit premium for me.... But some may think its worth for its customer support


----------



## uts7 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a seasonic m12ii 620. need help buying a pure sine wave ups.


----------

